# How does Aviawest work?



## Tacoma (Nov 11, 2007)

I tried calling to find out how they work but lets start by saying they answered none of my questions and didn't even call back the second time I called.  I like the location of the resorts and would like to find out how much they cost, if they are points how many points for a prime week at each resort etc.  I also would like to know if you own a set resort and set week or if it's all points.  Which ever way it works can you exchange to their other resorts without paying an exchange fee?  Do they come up often on the second hand market?  I am a tuger and will never buy from a developer.  Thanks for any response to my questions.

Joan


----------



## eal (Nov 11, 2007)

I own a fixed week at Pacific Shores so I'm not an expert on Aviawest.  They do sell resale fixed weeks, floating weeks and points at this website.  

http://www.pacific-shores-resales.com

If you own at one of their four resorts you can trade more easily into the others (Vancouver, Victoria, Ucluelet)


----------

